# Enable HPET in BIOS (Dell Latitude D620) [solved]

## zidour

I am still playing with powertop and thanks to its suggestions I was able to decrease the number of wakeups considerably.

I got to the point where powertop is suggesting to enable HPET in BIOS. I have a Dell Latitude D620 and I could not find such a BIOS option (the BIOS looks very idiot-proof but there are not many options to choose from)

My kernel configuration is as follows:

```

$ grep HPET /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

$

```

There is no trace of HPET in dmesg. 

Any suggestions?Last edited by zidour on Wed May 30, 2007 5:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TinheadNed

You don't have one?  I got a similar recommendation from powertop, but my Vaio BIOS doesn't offer the option.  Googling for the chipset (ICH4) and HPET dug up a thread on the LKML about a patch coming for .22 to force enable HPETs for some chipsets.

----------

## Naib

check BIOS updates

most BIOS's don't provide the option since pre windows-Vista windows couldn't use it

----------

## zidour

Thank you guys for relevant suggestions...

I will definitely try the new BIOS - I just checked the Dell site and there are some updates.

And yes, thank you for pointing me to the "force HPET" patch, I knew that something like that might exist. Good to know it will be in the kernel soon, at least there is still a chance if the BIOS update doesn't work.

----------

## zidour

Alright, BIOS update made it...

----------

## Naib

WooHoo I win!!!

----------

## michrech

What did you have to do to enable HPET on your D620?  I have BIOS A08 and did not see an option anywhere to enable it.

Thanks for your time!  :Smile: 

 *zidour wrote:*   

> Alright, BIOS update made it...

 

----------

